# Namecheap is doing 88 cent alternative domain promotion



## drmike (Feb 11, 2016)

Special right now on alternative domains going on for 88 cents 


.xyz, .press, .site, .website, .online, .pw, .space, .tech & .host are all 88 cents for a limited time.


https://www.namecheap.com


----------

